# 1004 phone calls



## thrax

We get around 4 or 5 calls from 1004 every day. I believe it is a telefonica number but when we answer the line is dead. We are with Yoigo. Anybody know how to stop this?


----------



## JoCatalunya

I have the same problem with 1441 and 1444 calls, they happen 4 to 5 times a day sometimes late at night, again no one is there on the end of the line. 
I am with Vodafone.
My son seems to think it is someone checking to see if the line is still in use, whatever it is, it is blooming annoying.


----------



## Alcalaina

thrax said:


> We get around 4 or 5 calls from 1004 every day. I believe it is a telefonica number but when we answer the line is dead. We are with Yoigo. Anybody know how to stop this?


Yes it is Telefonica. Same happened to me after I moved to Yoigo. I just added them to the blocked callers list, no more problems.


----------



## Guest

"No speako Espanol. I'm sorry, I don't understand you. I can't understand. Goodbye." 
It worked like a charm for me. I was getting a ton of calls, and now maybe get one every month. Woohoo! Who cares if I "speako" Spanish...


----------



## DunWorkin

We also use the 'don't speak Spanish' solution but for us its true (at least on the telephone) 

I understand enough to know that are trying to sell something or is some other form of cold calling and that it is not an important call from the hospital etc. 

I then say 'I can't speak Spanish' but I say it very fast and in such a way that someone who does not speak very good English would be hesitant to continue


----------



## xabiaxica

DunWorkin said:


> We also use the 'don't speak Spanish' solution but for us its true (at least on the telephone)
> 
> I understand enough to know that are trying to sell something or is some other form of cold calling and that it is not an important call from the hospital etc.
> 
> I then say 'I can't speak Spanish' but I say it very fast and in such a way that someone who does not speak very good English would be hesitant to continue


we always do that too - unless my dd1 gets to the phone first then she rabbits away in German!!

my OH did the 'no speak spanish' once, & the girl on the other end said 'I get english speak- you wait'

so he did....................for over 10 mins.............

she came on a couple of times saying 'wait please'.....................

so he did...........................

eventually she came back & said 'I no find engilsh speak - sorry - bye bye':clap2:


----------



## Alcalaina

We get calls from English companies trying to sell us expat investment products. I always ask how they got our number, and it appears they just trawl the phone book looking for English names. I usually have a little chat about data protection before telling them we-re not interested.

But persistent calls to your mobile fare easily stopped, as I said, just go to the call log and add the number to the reject list. I presume there is a way of doing this on a fixed line too.


----------



## Spanky McSpank

I also just put the unwanted movistar or whoever on the reject list on my mobile, works a treat.


----------

